# Red Rose Lofts



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

I was wondering what everyone's experience is with this begginer loft. It will be my first loft and i was also wanting to know how many pegions it will comfortable keep. Plan to get some stuff soon and get started right now getting everything i can for free to set it up. Going to my ex step dads this weekend help him clean his up a bit and get see how he has everything setup. Also i have looked at local lowe's and rural king and can't find this welded wire stuff they refer to in there supply list any suggestions.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

try farm suppy stores for the welded wire
it is a pigeon club in Evansville---call one of their members


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Try "Hardware Cloth" for the wire. Theres welded wire at Lowes online, maybe you could order it to your local store without shipping costs.


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

I think in lowes and home depot you have to look in the garden section. Sometimes it even in the outside part


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Deffinantly in the outside part of our Lowes, and the fartherest back left corner of our Home Depot.


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Thanks i never even thought about looking in garden center. I did go thru and do price check on everything not as bad as i thought it would be still got to price wire and roofing. Holding off on buying stuff as i trying to round up all free i can before i break down and purchase it going to get some 2x4 this weekend so it will cut cost as much as possible. Does anyone know the recommend amount to comfortably keep in the loft once it is done.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

2 Sq feet per bird. 6 x 8 loft 48 Sq Ft 24 birds.


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Thank you all for your answers. Now i know what chicken wire is so to speak what exactly is welded wire so i know what i looking for when i go looking. It is basically fencing with small openings correct and much stronger then chicken wire fencing.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

2 Square foot per bird Plus 1&1/2 perch per bird
6 x 8 =48 sq ft=24 birds
24 birds =36 perches
And don't forget NEST boxes


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

sky tx said:


> 2 Square foot per bird Plus 1&1/2 perch per bird
> 6 x 8 =48 sq ft=24 birds
> 24 birds =36 perches
> And don't forget NEST boxes


Sky How do you make a 1/2 perch?


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Should be easier than making the .3 child that is in every US home these days.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jaysen said:


> Should be easier than making the .3 child that is in every US home these days.


I think your right but that might be more fun.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

brown7683 said:


> Thank you all for your answers. Now i know what chicken wire is so to speak what exactly is welded wire so i know what i looking for when i go looking. It is basically fencing with small openings correct and much stronger then chicken wire fencing.


Yes. Its by the fencing anyway. It is way srtronger than chicken wire. I like the 1/2'' x 1'' wire. You can even walk on it, without tearing it up. I think 1/2'' x 1'' is the smallest welded wire but dont quote me, smaller is hardware cloth.


----------



## Pigeonrh (Oct 3, 2001)

Heres the one I built. Modified it a bit but it works well. Easy to darken for ybs as well.(pics are from before it was finished)


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Both the Lady and Loft look GREAT


----------



## Pigeonrh (Oct 3, 2001)

lol thanks. She's always a show off for the camera haha


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

I'LL second that !!!


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

I agree both the lady and the loft look great , could be the next vanna white pigeon loft lol


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

I am planning on making some changes before i build myself I plan to change roof around and make it 6x8 instead of the 4x6. This is so i can have 2 sections in it also for future uses. Not sure on everything else yet still working on what i want to do with it want to make sure i do it right first time.


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

Hardware cloth can still be torn to shreds by ***** and other vermin. It is the bare minium but I use alot of it on the farm. I tried to get 1X1/2 welded and could not several years ago. I try and use 2X4 welded over hardware cloth to keep the hardware cloth from being torn up. If you put the wire on opisite sides of the 2x4s it holds up real good. That is how we make the bottoms of our bantam hutches.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

This is my loft, also modified


----------

